# MASSIVE ooth :)



## beckyl92 (Dec 14, 2009)

ha my purple boxer ooth just layed an ooth the same size as herself. well, nearly


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder if they feel better getting all of that out of them! hehe Sometimes it seems illogical how large the ooths can be compared to the mantis size. But of course there are chambers and air that "poofs" some of them up when they are making them. Still... amazing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2009)

haha, u girls know it! pop that ooth out! for women only! My sheild laid one the other day, I should take pic of it, we looked at it and couldnt figute out what it was, I will take pic of it for you's!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh my Gosh! when I posted above the pic had not shown up! Poor baby!


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 14, 2009)

will it hatch more than the average 15-30 nymphs do you reckon?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2009)

Thats a whopper!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2009)

I wouldnt be surprised!


----------



## elf run1 (Dec 14, 2009)

oh wow


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2009)

here is the ooths


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 15, 2009)

haha giant shield oothecas are realllly ugly. i remember when my first mantis (giant shield) layed an infertile ootheca. i was like what the hells that?  

my brother was poking it with a stick for awhile lmao!

i didn't know much about mantids at the time.


----------

